# OC a Q6600, specs in thread.



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, here's what I have: an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600. I want to know a good recommended level to overclock it at... as long as it lasts for about a year, it should be just fine.

So, I have an nVidia 750i SLI FTW Motherboard... with a Thermaltake CL-P0401 110mm Full-Range Fan CPU Cooler, pasted with Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound. In a case with fairly good airflow and 5 120mm fans. Topped off with a Corsair TX750W power supply.

~Dave


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats a nice looking cooler, always did have a thing for shiny copper!! I'd say you'd get a touch over 3Ghz with that setup. Any more and I'd suggest something more substantial. I suppose it would depend on ambient room temperature too. If you have 24 hour air-con then you might be able to squeeze 3.2-3.4 with an air cooled setup.


----------



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

That's great! It's better than what I'm getting now, which is the default.

By a touch over, do you mean like 3.1Ghz, or 3.01Ghz? :smile:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

3Ghz would be your best bet. There should be no instability at that level. Any higher and I honestly would suggest getting liquid cooling. Mine holds 2.7Ghz all day and night with a Zalman 9500 @ 30 celsius. I had it stretched to 3.0Ghz @ 33 (idle).


----------

